# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Justication pour installer Gentoo

## Madmac

J'adore la fin.




Srieusement, si vous voulez tentez l'exprience Gentoo, commencer par Calculate Linux

----------


## Jipt

> *Justication* pour installer Gentoo


C'est quoi, a, *Justication* ?

----------


## Madmac

> C'est quoi, a, *Justication* ?


liminer le gras et optimiser les performances du CPU. Remplacer GNU par Plan9  et rcrire le tout en HolyC.  ::ptdr::  Difficile de faire plus caricatural. Mais il faut croire que le personnage est copi sur le modle d'un des membre de la production qui est particulire Nerd pour pouvoir pondre ce dialogue. Si le gag, t'chappe fait une recherche TempleOS et Plan 9

Personnellement, j'envisage d'acheter un CPU AMD dans mon prochain ordinateur, et je ne vois que les distros bases sur Gentoo pour vraiment tir partie des noyaux multi-curs.

----------

